# First time in Rally!



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Today was Dancer's first time in Rally (mine too) and I was unsure what to expect....well....We were second in class with a 99 and the first place was a 99 as well but slightly faster time! It was alot of fun and I can't wait until tomorrow to go again


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, that is a fabulous score! Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! That score is AWESOME!! Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job!!! keep it up!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome score!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

That is wonderful that you both enjoyed it. I have been thinking of Rally. Right now I got Andy in Beg Agility class. Today was the second class. I take him to the park about 1/2 early, so he can focus more. It was 58 degrees out when I left the house and by the time the class was over it was 80. I was sweating! I had a great time today.....today they added the tunnel and hoops......Im so proud of my boy he did so good...I had a hard time keeping up and running....LOL. He shot though it like nothing. Walking is hard enough but running for an hour.....have not done in years......LOL. Best exercise ever.....LOL.

Des


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

YIPPEEEE New Rally Novice Dancer! she completed the final two legs of her title today! Also placed third in her class!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Cograts!! Way to go!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations..that's awesome!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome job with Miss Dancer, Niome. Rally O is so much fun.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks all  We went ahead and tried our hand at Rally Advanced today...I wasn't expecting much as Dancer hasn't ever been over any jumps etc but we got our first RA leg today .....WITH A HIGH IN CLASS!!! What a great dog Dancer is!!!


----------

